# osnabrück !!!! (macht das ma rein hier)



## Adonai (11. April 2003)

wer wohnt so alles in os???


----------



## wolfcastle (11. April 2003)

HI,

zählt Bissendorf auch dazu 
gruß
timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (11. April 2003)

Moin!

Ihr Zwei kennt euch wohl schon? 

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das euer erstes Posting hier in "eurem"  Lokalforum!
Also erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum der IBC! 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß hier und mal sehen, vielleicht verschlägt's den einen oder anderen ja mal nach Osnabrück 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Adonai (12. April 2003)

hahahaha naja mein erster post net abba in dieser kategorie schon    


 hm bissendorf... ja würd ich mal so sagen wa?!rost:


----------



## Adonai (12. April 2003)

fährt denn einer in dernähe von osnabrück trial???


----------



## wolfcastle (13. April 2003)

wo gibt´s denn da gute strecken und was genau versteht man unter trail?
am dörenberg soll´s geil sein.
gruß
timo


----------



## Adonai (13. April 2003)

T-R-I-A-L   hm darunter versteht man... haste noch nie gesehen?  

... naja so rumgehopse halt und auf mauwern druf und so...


----------



## tuxycle (2. Mai 2003)

mmh, also ich wohne auch in Osnabrück, und bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach Leuten, die hier in der Gegend MTB fahren. Hauptsächlich CC, bin aber für alles irgendwie offen. DH - jaja. Ich fahr ja auch nur hoch, um dann wieder runterzufahren 

Meldet euch mal, falls der Thread noch läuft.


----------



## Adonai (6. Mai 2003)

mensch siehste modi?  sooo viele leude wolln n osna forum   


@tuxcycle 

ja was hast du denn ejtzt fürn bike?

und haste icq?


----------



## tuxycle (6. Mai 2003)

ich hab ein völlig ungefedertes rad (cc, würd ich sagen), dafür hab ich dicke reifen. ein ziemlich klassisches nöll mit stahlrahmen.

bin früher ein bißchen getrialt (20" und 26"), suche jetzt ein zweitrad für diesen zweck. kann mir da jemand in osnabrück weiterhelfen? schaut euch mal meine anzeige an:

suche trial-mtb


----------



## Tarek (6. Mai 2003)

Moin, 
ich komme auch OS, habe es nicht so mit Trial. Die besten Strecken zum CC und teilweise auch DH sind am Dörenberg und Umgebung. Trial wird hier überwiegend am Piesberg gefahren (galube ich). Ich kenn mich dort aber überhaupt nicht aus. Am Ledenhof hängen öfters biker rum,  die gerne überall runterspringen, wo man sich am besten die Knochen brechen kann. 
viel spaß tarek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxycle (6. Mai 2003)

hallo,

also vom dörenberg in der nähe von osna habe ich jetzt schon oft hier gelesen. wo ist der denn? kann den irgendwo nicht auf der karte finden... wie weit ist der denn? was ist denn mit dem teutoburger wald? ist das schon zu weit? bin da mal zu fuß gewesen, eigentlich sah es da ja ganz gut aus zum radfahren...?


----------



## Tarek (6. Mai 2003)

moin, 
der Dörenberg liegt zwischen Bad Iburg und GM-Hütte und Hagen (331müNN). Er liegt direkt an der B51, bzw. die liegt genau drauf. Du kannst an den Gaststätten HerrenRest oder Bäumker parken. Von dort aus kannst du gut touren in Richtung Hilter (Musenberg), Lienen (LangerBerg) oder auch nett sind der Kleine und Große Freden. Dort ist am WE allerdings im die Hölle los.    
gruß Tarek


----------



## Adonai (7. Mai 2003)

jau pisberg is richtig da bin ich zwar auch manchmal aber ich fahr mehr streetlastig

die alte müllhalde


----------



## Pushed-Limits (5. Juli 2003)

....bin auch aus nähe osna  [melle]


----------



## Booga (10. Juli 2003)

Ich wohn zwar nicht wirklich in der Nähe von Osnabrück, aber ich bin hier so alleine, kein Mensch fährt hier Dual,Dirt, FR oder sonstige Sachen. es gibt nur noch zwei CC'ler hier. Also ich würde mich gerne mal treffen mit Leuten die was in die Richtung machen!


----------



## puffy (18. Juli 2003)

Bin auch aus Osna!
 und zwar -->>> STRAIGHT OUTTA SCHINKEL <<<--


Vor kurzem wurde mein bike geklaut, deshalb fahre ich im moment garnichts 


aber wenn ich mal ein neues hab, können wir je mal DH oder CC fahren 


Würd mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctren (24. Juni 2004)

Moin,
ich bin aus Osnabrück. Bzw. Landkreis Osnabrück. Bersenbrück um es genauer zu sagen.

Ich fahre ab und zu mal mit nem Crossrad. 

MfG

ctren


----------



## Bigfoot1984 (3. November 2005)

hi komme aus Eggermühlen bei bersenbrück im landkreis osnabrück 

suche noch leute die mit mir durch die wälder bügeln


bitte meldet euch 

für neue streckentipps im kreis bersenbrück wäre ich sehr dankbar 


also bis dann


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. November 2005)

Tach auch
Hier kommt noch ein Osnabrücker....fahr CC und Marathon. Also Hauptsache lang und harrrrrrt   
Wer Lust hat mal mitzufahren muss sich einfach melden. Ich fahre meistens mit nem Kumpel zusammen und das meistens Samstags.
Bis denne


----------



## Captain Ahab (22. November 2005)

moin komme aus hasbergen bei osna!!! 
äh im hüggel bei uns gibts noch gute strecken zum fahren.   
ja sonst so der dörenberg und der zick zack weg bei bad iburg.  
haut rein leute


----------



## Flexi (5. Dezember 2005)

halöle.
komm auch aus os... jemand da, der ma lust ne runde inner city zu drehn????


----------



## chriss4 (23. Dezember 2005)

wer von euch fährt denn alles im dörenberg spazieren? ein bißchen gesellschaft beim biken kann ja nicht schaden....


----------



## Cuberius (29. Dezember 2005)

Hy,

komme direkt aus Osna.Mit fahren ist im Momemt leider schlecht,da mir letztens mein Bike geklaut wurde   und ich jetzt mir ein Neues aufbauen muß.

Strecken kenn ich hier einige, wie z.B. Hüggel in Hasbergen,Piesberg in Lechtingen und natürlich Dörenberg.Im Nettetal gibt es aber auch was.
Zum dirten wäre da auch noch der Dirtpark an der Eishalle,weiß aber nicht ob der noch gut in Schuß ist.

Wenn ich mein neues Bike habe,kann man ja mal `ne Session starten.


----------



## Major_Payne (8. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Komme auch aus Osna.
Also direkt Osna nicht vom Land


----------



## Cuberius (21. Juli 2006)

Ja Hallo,

mein Bike ist nächste Woche endlich fertig.Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert.
Wollt mal fragen,ob hier ein paar Leute aus Osnabrück und Umgebung Lust haben sich zum radeln zu treffen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## alo (21. Juli 2006)

tach,
komme aus Bad Iburg und bin auch meistens im Dörenberg (so zickzackweg und co) unterwegs.

man sieht sich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t3rror!st (21. Juli 2006)

ich bin aus osnabrück und fahre dirt und street...bin aber anfänger (14 jahre ) ich wunder mich das hier nur einer dirt fährt


----------



## primusone (3. August 2006)

Hey, komme aus Georgsmarienhütte. Herrenrest, Freden, Hasbergen und Lienen direkt vor der Tür. Wenn jemand mal Bock auf ne Runde MTB dort hat, einfach bei mir melden. Bin fast jeden Tag am biken...
Mail: [email protected]
oder hier im Forum!
Gruß Primusone


----------



## primusone (3. August 2006)

@ alo
deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen fährst du überwiegend downhill!?!


----------



## alo (15. August 2006)

primusone schrieb:
			
		

> @ alo
> deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen fährst du überwiegend downhill!?!


naja, geht so, ich nenn's mal Anfänger-Freeride  
Hab nur mal viele Fotos von den Safety-Jackets gemacht, wegen Vergleichsmöglichkeit (für nen Thread hier) und weil ich die eine verkaufen wollte.
Ein Foto von mir bzw. meinem BigHit kommt da auch mal rein...
Bin zur Zeit auch nicht so oft unterwegs, deswegen haben wir uns wohl noch nicht getroffen. 
Wo genau kommst Du denn her, wo fährst Du oft? 
Ich bin von Iburg aus nich soo mobil, weil ich das Bike nich in mein Auto bekomme   (Kombi kommt bald)


----------



## Cuberius (15. August 2006)

@ Alo

Hast mal Bock ´ne Runde durch´n Dörenberg zu drehen?Gerne auch wo anders.


----------



## McSchocko (9. September 2007)

Moin! Also ich ziehe so ab 1.11. nach Osna (Haste). Fahre vor allem DH, möchte aber auch wieder mit XC training anfangen und bin für Street/Skatepark offen. Wo kann ich was machen? Und wer fährt öfters?


----------



## mastercremaster (10. September 2007)

hey schoko, saukollege
komme gebürtig auch aus osna.
kannst ja mal die seiten von "froriders-next.de.vu" und "honks-united.de" besuchen. das sind zwei der lokalen bikerocker gruppen.
biken kannste am besten im teutowald am dörenberg zwischen bad iburg und georgsmarienhütte.
da sind ein paar nette trails und abfahrten zu finden; is nicht so groß, fahr einfach mal hin, denn das is alles leicht zu finden.+
greetz der master


----------



## markus89 (5. Oktober 2007)

moin schoko,
ich komme aus osna( Haste) fahre auch seit einer weile öfters. 
am piesberg zum beispiel gibt es eine gute abfahrt , die sehr beliebt ist... weiteres darf ich hier aber glaub ich nicht erwähnen. im teuto soll es auch gute strecken geben, war da aber noch nicht.und neben der eishalle in dodesheide ist eine schon ein bisschen heruntergekommene dirstrecke.

markus


----------



## McSchocko (5. Oktober 2007)

Also Piesberg wollte ich die Tage mal ausprobieren. Nur nächste Woche kann ich mein Bike nicht mitnehmen, also in einer woche wäre gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernbiker (9. Januar 2008)

hey leute komme auch asu osnabrück und wir fahren im piesberg!
wir haben dort north shors gebaut in allen möglichen formen 
zum droppen und dirten oder einfach dh unser neustes werk ist ne wippe aber es wird bald noch mehr  wer mal lust hat kann ich ja mal umschauen die ns stehen oberhalb vom lechtingen schützenverein! wir sind dort immer an den wochenenden zu finden!


----------



## McSchocko (9. Januar 2008)

Da war ich kurz vor Weinhnachten, als es gefroren war. Macht echt was her, nur die Wippe habe ich noch mal gemieden, so alleine.


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (11. Januar 2008)

moin ich komme aus ibbenbüren
fahre halt auch so meine runden
aber wenn ich das so lese 
dann muss ich mir eure trails im piesberg
mal genauer unter die reifen nehmen


----------



## bauernbiker (11. Januar 2008)

also dieses wocheende sind wir nit da und wenn dann bauen wir da um aber das wochene darauf werden wir ordentlich mit paar andern ossis rocken also bist herzlich eingeladen!
alle anderen nartürlich auch!


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (12. Januar 2008)

ok vill. schau ich mal vorbei 
muss aber erst n faher organisieren


----------



## bauernbiker (13. Januar 2008)

ich darf verkünden das unser neues bauprojeckt nächste wochestartet udn in ca 3 monaten fetig wird!
ein drop is geplant mit 5 meter höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trytodie (3. März 2008)

wo willstn den hintun^^ es gibt doch nur ne neue line sonst nüx


----------



## TysonTimBo (9. März 2008)

ja ehrlich Meyer wo willste den hinsetzten??? und wissen tut da auch noch keienr was drüber willst wohl alleine Bauen oder wie??


----------



## annG (28. November 2009)

ich!!!! suche MTB Fahrer oder in.. der / die  Wald Wiese und trotz scheiss reinigungsprozess fahren will....muss dazu sagen habe derzeit keine kondition und kann vorerst nur 40 km ausdauer.....fahren singletrails erwünscht auch gerne extrem bergab aber nicht bergauf vorers

t vg annG


----------



## annG (28. November 2009)

Adonai schrieb:


> T-R-I-A-L   hm darunter versteht man... haste noch nie gesehen?
> 
> ... naja so rumgehopse halt und auf mauwern druf und so...



wenn man ein fully hat ok, trials schmale wege viel wurzeln ab und zu mal das rad über bäume hiefen etc macht spass und foerdert die endorphin ausschüttung einfach gut...mauern ist ******** wenn man keine ahnung hat so wie ich aber dann kann man auch ins skaterleben starten denn wahnsinnig ist man ja nicht oder


----------



## Cuberius (29. November 2009)

@AnnG:

Du hast da was verwechselt. 
Trial ist eine Bike-Art bei der man größere Hindernisse überwinden muß ohne die Füße abzusetzen. Bei Wettkämpfen geht das Ganze auf Zeit.
Ein Trail ist ein Weg.
Wo fährst du denn? Komme aus Osnabrück. Ich bin meistens in Hagen oder im Hüggel unterwegs.


----------



## annG (29. November 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @AnnG:
> 
> Du hast da was verwechselt.
> Trial ist eine Bike-Art bei der man größere Hindernisse überwinden muß ohne die Füße abzusetzen. Bei Wettkämpfen geht das Ganze auf Zeit.
> ...



hagen am tw ß bei kalle??? sorry trails war klar...single trails etc kenn ich kann ich aber noch nicht so gut habe auch derzeit die falschen reifen fahre ein specialized FSR fully kauf mir bare nächsten sommer ein neues...aber ertsmal muss ich mich bewähren ;-) cu you evtl mal fahren???


----------



## Cuberius (29. November 2009)

annG schrieb:


> hagen am tw ß bei kalle??? sorry trails war klar...single trails etc kenn ich kann ich aber noch nicht so gut habe auch derzeit die falschen reifen fahre ein specialized FSR fully kauf mir bare nächsten sommer ein neues...aber ertsmal muss ich mich bewähren ;-) cu you evtl mal fahren???



Nein, nicht bei Kalle. Ein paar Jungs aus Hagen haben dort einen Trail gebastelt.
Wie lange fährst du denn schon? Wir können gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Kann aber derzeit nur am Wochenende. Ist ja leider schon viel zu früh dunkel.


----------



## annG (29. November 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Nein, nicht bei Kalle. Ein paar Jungs aus Hagen haben dort einen Trail gebastelt.
> Wie lange fährst du denn schon? Wir können gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Kann aber derzeit nur am Wochenende. Ist ja leider schon viel zu früh dunkel.


yeep darkness is the problem...gerne melde mich spontan ....in Hilter ist doch auch der neue bike park von schriewers kalle??
ich fahre momentan selten deshalb benötige ich einen sparrings partner lg ann


----------



## Cuberius (29. November 2009)

annG schrieb:


> yeep darkness is the problem...gerne melde mich spontan ....in Hilter ist doch auch der neue bike park von schriewers kalle??
> ich fahre momentan selten deshalb benötige ich einen sparrings partner lg ann



Soweit ich weiß ist der Park mehr Dirt orientiert. Ob da auch was anderes ist werß ich leider nicht.
Kannst dich ja einfach per PN melden, wenn du Zeit hast.
Evtl. wollte ich nächstes Wochenende in Hüggel. Kann dir ja nochmal Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Der Dirtpark in Hilter ist im Winter nicht nutzbar, weil alle Hügel aus Lehm errichtet wurden. Die Jungs die dort fahren, treffen sich jetzt öfter am Wochenende u. fahren zu Scaterparks.

Sven hat sich zur Tour morgen gemeldet, also Start um kurz vor 19Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.
Beleuchtung kann auch geliehen werden, wir haben einige Beleuchtungsanlagen im Verleih.
Dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (20. April 2018)

Seit gut 9 Jahren im Osnabrück Forum keiner mehr aktiv?  

Komme auch aus Osnabrück (Bramsche) und fahre im Wiehengebirge und im Teuto gern meinen Touren ^^


----------



## Thomas_v2 (21. April 2018)

Doch, aber da jetzt auch im Piesberg die letzten der überhaupt karg vorhandenen Hügeln abgetragen werden...
Hab am letzten WE blöd aus der Wäsche geguckt, als meine Runde mal so eben "weggeknabbert" wurde :-(


----------



## Jan-1989 (23. April 2018)

Oh echt? Ich war im Januar letzte mal dort... Wird anscheinend mal wieder Zeit dort vorbei zu schauen


----------



## SportyBen (18. August 2018)

Bin aktuell im Urlaub in Wallenhorst. Heißt das, außer dem Bikepark gibt es dort nichts anspruchsvolles mehr?


----------



## Jan-1989 (18. August 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Bin aktuell im Urlaub in Wallenhorst. Heißt das, außer dem Bikepark gibt es dort nichts anspruchsvolles mehr?


Urlaub in Wallenhorst? Oo wo macht man da denn Urlaub? XD

Doch doch, Piesberg macht nach wie vor mega Laune, Teutoburger Wald und Wiehengebirge gibt's ja auch noch...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (18. August 2018)

Die Abfahrten abseits vom Bikepark sind sogar besser gepflegt ;-)

Was ja eigentlich mal ganz schick wäre, den Trail am Hang zum Hyde-Park runter etwas zu erweitern, das ist ja mein absolutes Lieblingsstück. Da verschenkt man oben doch ein paar Höhenmeter, und die Möglichkeit ist durchaus da dort etwas zu machen. Muss man aber erst mal das Brombeergestrüpp beseitigen, vorzugsweise im Herbst oder Winter. Für eine Person ist das aber doch etwas zu viel Arbeit. Fährt da sonst noch jemand der hier mitliest?


----------



## SportyBen (20. August 2018)

Heute habe ich endlich den Farntrail entdeckt - sehr schön.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch eine halbwegs sinnvoll geschlossene Runde zusammen basteln.


----------



## Jan-1989 (26. August 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Heute habe ich endlich den Farntrail entdeckt - sehr schön.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch eine halbwegs sinnvoll geschlossene Runde zusammen basteln.


Wo ist denn der Farntrail? :O


----------



## SportyBen (26. August 2018)

Den Namen habe ich von Strava. Die Abfahrt mit den kleinen Natursprungen nahe Hyde Park.
Es scheint aber auch die Möglichkeit zu geben direkt hinter dem Hyde Park abzufahren - zumindest sind da laut heatmap schon Leute runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (26. August 2018)

Vermutlich soll das der Trail sein, bei dem die Zufahrt zum Startpunkt vom Wanderweg aus zur Zeit total zugewachsen ist. Im Herbst wirds meistens wieder besser, oder wenn jemand mal mit der Heckenschere durchgeht. Wusste nicht, dass der überhaupt einen Namen hat. Etwas weiter gibts vom Wanderweg noch eine Zufahrt, oder später erst den Feldweg runter, dann verpasst man aber den oberen Teil.


----------



## Jan-1989 (26. August 2018)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Vermutlich soll das der Trail sein, bei dem die Zufahrt zum Startpunkt vom Wanderweg aus zur Zeit total zugewachsen ist. Im Herbst wirds meistens wieder besser, oder wenn jemand mal mit der Heckenschere durchgeht. Wusste nicht, dass der überhaupt einen Namen hat. Etwas weiter gibts vom Wanderweg noch eine Zufahrt, oder später erst den Feldweg runter, dann verpasst man aber den oberen Teil.


Ahhh da gibt's so viele Trails, ich finde immer wieder was neues ^^


----------



## Charly-Brown (18. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin
Komme aus Bissendorf und bin seid kurzem auch vom MTB Fieber angesteckt. Suche nun Gleichgesinnte in der Region, mit denen man sein Hobby teilen kann. Bin gerne bereit auch mal die Räder aufs Auto zu packen, um den ein oder anderen Bikepark anzufahren. Sauerland wäre da ja recht gut zu erreichen bei einer Tageatour. Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen zunächst erstmal Leute hier kennenzulernen.
Ich bin 37 und fahre ein Haibike XDuro AllMtn 9.0

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2018)

Hallo
Jetzt Mittwoch den 21.11 18, bei trockenem Wetter u. 3 Grad fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 los.
Von wo? 
Parkplatz www,radsport-schriewer.de
Wer was sehen möchte, sollte sich Beleuchtung mitbringen. Wer keine hat, dem kann ich aushelfen.
Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## zeusgod666 (18. März 2021)

hallo, gerne fahre ich (m, 39) auch mal mit. Vertrage bis zu 80 km. Wetter wird aktuell ja wieder besser zu Ende März mit bis zu 20 Grad, ich suche immer noch nach Mitfahrern oder schließe mich auch gerne iwo an =)
...komme aus bissendorf!


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Wir fahren wieder Mittwochs 19 Uhr u. Samstags 14 Uhr
Start jeweils vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, die Bock zum Mountainbiken haben oder möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Wer hat Bock auf eine nette Tour?
Wie immer fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dauer ca. 2,5 bis 3 std.
Gruß Kalle


----------

